# Wife needs hysterectomy



## ZDog377 (May 31, 2015)

So my wife has scheduled her hysterectomy surgery and they are taking most of the major parts out but leaving some in. She says that she will not need hormone therapy. 

She said she is doing it more for my benefit than hers. Right now she is having pain during sex. 

Anything I need to watch out for after she has this done? Can anyone comment on the level of pain before vs the level of pain after?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I never had pain. I did have a seriously bad uterus. Before - bled a LOT. After - bled not at all. This is cycles not sex. I have never heard of a hysterectomy to solve problems with sexual pain. Anyway, tell her for me, best thing I ever did.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Having a hysterectomy was life getting a new lease on life haha

I had the robotic procedure done, and I was back to work full time within 10 days.

Just encourage her to rest and be willing to take up some slack the first few days and once she returns to work for a bit.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Actually, NobodySpecial, I was finally able to convince a doctor to do a thorough exam when I said to him, "I experience pain when I have sex with my husband." The more he would thrust, the more it hurt. From the time I was in high school, I had horrible painful periods with tons of bleeding; a pad wouldn't last thirty minutes. 

The other thing I told him, and I KNEW he was going to think I was crazy, was that I could feel myself ovulating from my left ovary, that every month or every other month something was moving and I could feel it, like a little cramp or spasm. 

I found this wonderful doctor when I was a graduate student working two jobs with insurance. He was kind and understanding and took a look laparascopically, and I had endometriosis growing out of my uterus and into my abdominal cavity, huge fibroid tumors, and I had a large tumor growing on my left ovary that hung down several inches and the bottom was attaching to my uterus. So this chit had been growing inside me for years. I was so glad to get it out. But everything was big and swollen, and yes, my h was bumping into all that and it hurt. 

So my lovely doctor came in with a color picture and said, put this in the family album, this is all coming out. Sadly for me, the ovaries came out so in my 30s I was on hormone replacement therapy. The only problem with intercourse after that was sometimes the need for lubricant, but no pain for sure.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> The other thing I told him, and I KNEW he was going to think I was crazy, was that I could feel myself ovulating from my left ovary, that every month or every other month something was moving and I could feel it, like a little cramp or spasm.


YES

Mine was on the right side though


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

I just had a total hysterectomy with bilateral salpingectomy (they took the uterus, cervix and both tubes) back in March. Mine was transvaginal, so in a way I gave birth to myself on my 27th birthday hahaha But recovery time and limitations are usually tied directly to the type of surgery had. OP, do you know which method will be used? 

Aside from obeying the doctor's orders regarding the six weeks of absolutely no PIV, the best thing you could do is be there for her for the mental and emotional ride she's about to take. Outercourse, though, is extremely fun to play around with during that time. It's going to take about three months (on average) for recovery to the point where she'll be able to do stuff around the house again, so it'll also be very important for you to help out by getting to the household chores before she feels pressured to. If you can't do them, then set up someone to come by and clean once a week. It's extremely important that she gets as much rest and a break from everyday responsibilities during this period, otherwise long-term complications can arise. 

Personally, having a hysterectomy was the best thing I've ever done. It was incredibly liberating and sex has reached a new level of pleasure that I honestly didn't know could exist (I was always high drive and loved it, but this is something totally new). I've developed new secondary and tertiary erogenous zones which were extremely fun to explore during the recovery period, as well as have found that my orgasms are more intense than they used to be (which is shocking because I'd always had pretty intense ones). Depending on what is being removed, she'll likely experience some sort of change in her orgasms. Women typically experience uterine contractions as part of their of orgasm, sometimes even cervical, so those aspects will no longer be there, but it might increase vaginal sensitivity to stimulation. 
I have heard that there is always a chance that the wrong nerves may be cut or that due to the hormonal fluctuations immediately after surgery there can be some complications but it's rare. 

Depending on how young she is, and considering she won't be needing hormonal therapy, she has the potential to still be affected by the hormonal aspects of menstruation (i.e. ovulation, PMS, hormonal fluctuations during her normal cycle, just no bleeding). 

Just be there for her, be patient and kind, and share in the excitement of rediscovering each other sexually.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had a hysterectomy in my 40's. Womb, cervix, and both ovaries removed vaginally. I have been on HRT ever since. I was a single mum at the time and had practically no help, but it was 6 weeks before I felt ok again. 
They were going to do it via a cut in the stomach but I had read about having it done vaginally and asked for it to be done that way. Its a faster recovery time. She can ask for that as well. 
Didn't notice any difference with sex, I didn't have sex for about 4 years after the op when I married my second husband.


----------

